

Why blurring sensitive information is a bad idea - hhm
http://dheera.net/projects/blur.php

======
machine
On a related note: [http://www.boingboing.net/2007/10/08/untwirling-photo-
of.htm...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/10/08/untwirling-photo-of.html)

------
cstejerean
And make sure that if you color over you do so in a format that doesn't keep
separate layers and thus allow the attacker to see the data by simply shifting
the layers.

------
goofygrin
"redacted"

